# sto venzinadiko/se venzinadiko



## ginger25

Mono sth Rwsia poulane tetoia se venzinadiko.  H

Mono sth Rwsia poulane tetoia sto venzinadiko.


----------



## Eltheza

I'm not sure but 'Mono sth Rwsia poulane tetoia _sta venzinadika_' sounds better to me.

I hope the experts will comment!


----------



## Acestor

You're quite right, Eltheza. Μόνο στη Ρωσία πουλάνε τέτοια σε βενζινάδικα. An indefinite plural is better.


----------



## Perseas

I agree. However between "σε βενζινάδικο" and "στο βενζινάδικο", I ' d choose definitely the first one.
"στο βενζινάδικο" means that we refer to something specific.


----------



## Αγγελος

Then again, if asked "Πού μπορώ να βρω φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα;", wouldn't you answer "στο μπακάλικο" or "στο σουπερμάρκετ", rather than "σε μπακάλικο";


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> Then again, if asked "Πού μπορώ να βρω φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα;", wouldn't you answer "στο μπακάλικο" or "στο σουπερμάρκετ", rather than "σε μπακάλικο";


Yes, if there is only one supermarket or filling station nearby. Or if both speakers know about which one they are talking. Otherwise "σε ..." or "σε ένα ..." is better. "στο ..." means a specific one.


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Yes, if there is only one supermarket or filling station nearby. Or if both speakers know about which one they are talking. Otherwise "σε ..." or "σε ένα ..." is better. "στο ..." means a specific one.



I don't quite agree. If somebody presents worrisome symptoms, won't you say "Πρέπει να πας *στο *γιατρό"? Would you necessarily be thinking of a particular doctor? Then again, in exactly the same circumstances, you will say "Πρέπει να σε δει γιατρός", without an article...

In English, too, one speaks of "dialing the wrong number", as if there were only one such  Language has its own reasons, which reason knoweth not...


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> Language has its own reasons, which reason knoweth not...


Hmm, and language has also rules. For ex. when to use the definite or indefinite article...
Specially for beginners in any language it would be useful.


----------

